
Justice Scalia spent his last hours with members of this secretive society - a2tech
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/justice-scalia-spent-his-last-hours-with-members-of-this-secretive-society-of-elite-hunters/2016/02/24/1d77af38-db20-11e5-891a-4ed04f4213e8_story.html
======
DougN7
Wow. Surprised to see this is the Washington Post. Lots of info from public
records that basicially insinuates Scalia was part of a benign club.

------
r-w
I regret having had enough faith in HN to click on this. Try harder,
sensationalist journalism. There’s no “deeper narrative”—it’s just a bunch of
old men playing a cross between Dungeons & Dragons and Russian roulette.

